# Castaway skeleton



## coach57 (Mar 23, 2010)

Does anyone use or know anything about the Casatway skeleton? I really like the rod, but wanted some first hand knowledge of them. Also which action would be best for throwing soft pastics (mostly)and freelined bait and the occasional popping cork, Med. Light or Light? I wouldn't figure that there would be a huge difference, but just wanted some thoughts. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I have two of them and really like them. Mine are both 6'5" and are a med/light blank. They are a TSR65 model "Speck & Red Special". I only use them with artificials.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

I recently got one, 7' Med/light and it is very nice, in fact probably the best rod I have. I don't think you can go wrong.

Honestly I hear this and that in regards to what is best for soft plastics but I have absolutely no issues at all throwing them with this rod or popping corks, top waters well, anything. I wish I would have save my money on all the cheap rods I have and just got one good one like this.


----------



## Slick8 (Jun 28, 2010)

I've made two trips with my new 6'2" "wader special light". It is a light action rod that's great for throwing light plastics and would be great for free shrimping. I've thrown Corky's with it as well and it does well with braided line and the new Curado E50.

I did catch some upper slot reds out of the boat and thought it was just a bit low on horse power when the fish was close to the boat. But that's not what I really bought the rod for.


----------



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

*Castaway*

I have 2 6'5 wader in medium light and they work great for me. Good backbone plus Im usually wading or in a kayak and the shorter handle makes it easy to use for me

I dont think you'll be upset if you get one. JMO!!!!!!


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

ML 6'5" works good for me!


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

I forgot to add, the best customer service I have had yet with a rod company...


----------



## Troutickler (Feb 22, 2011)

Does any one know the policy on how to return a castaway?
Thanks in advance


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

I have six of them from 6'5" to 7" from med. light to medium...It's the only rod I use.


----------



## Down South Lures (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a 6'2" light action recoil. I still use it when I throw super spook jrs. and plastics. It is a hell of a rod for smaller baits. I like the short rod when wading, it is very handy. If you get one you will not be disappointed.


----------



## coach57 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. I think this may be the route I end up taking.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I like mine....


----------



## coach57 (Mar 23, 2010)

What is the main difference in the Light vs. the Med Light performance wise? Which would be the better rod if I primarily fish from the boat and occasionally wade?


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

coach57 said:


> What is the main difference in the Light vs. the Med Light performance wise? Which would be the better rod if I primarily fish from the boat and occasionally wade?


Light if your just fishing plastics. If you want to throw a top water, or Mirrorlure, etc. get the med/light.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Also the med/light would be better suited if you want to throw a poppin cork.

Wading I would get the 6'5", for the boat only the 7'....a shorter rod is better for wading.


----------



## twoiron (Feb 15, 2010)

they are bad ***. i have two, go buy one or three you won't regret it.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Troutickler said:


> Does any one know the policy on how to return a castaway?
> Thanks in advance


X2 I have a broke Skeleton I need to return.


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

I have an 8' coastal special in med. action. I love it and in fact even use it for a jiggin' rod for crappie because it's so long and sensive. Best thing about it is that it's made right here in Montgomery Texas! Local made and the customer service can't be beat. The first one I had broke(purley my fault) and I took it to the fishing show and they exchanged it no charge!


----------



## gus110 (May 14, 2008)

jmack said:


> X2 I have a broke Skeleton I need to return.


Call them or go by their shop if you are close to Montgomery. They will want to see the rod to make sure no "abuse" occurred but they will generally replace it. I bought a rod off of their clearance rack at their shop. When it broke, they gave me half price on a new rod but if I hadn't gotten it off the clearance rack it would have been replaced at 100% but I got a great deal on it when I bought it. Everyone else that I know of has gotten their broken rod replaced at no cost.

CastAway Graphite Fishing Rods 
118 Cape Conroe Drive 
Montgomery, TX 77356

Phone (936) 582-1677 
Fax (936) 582-1679


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

you gotta love a Skeleton, I wont go back to a buggy whip ever again.

There is once single drawback when you first wrap your hands around the Skeleton, it feel so lights and compact that you want to throw it right out of your hand. I always worry that I am not only going to throw a lure but also the rod and reel.


----------



## Capt. JT (Jan 31, 2011)

The Skeletons are the only rods that I use. The new Skeletons with the Micro eyes are the Cat's meow! Call Castaway and ask to talk to Kelly, he is a rod builder and vary good at what he does. Tell him what you are wanting and he will "fit" you with a rod! If you need to send one back Call 936-582-1677


----------



## icspts (Feb 25, 2011)

Kody Emmert said:


> I forgot to add, the best customer service I have had yet with a rod company...


 X2
and I love my rod...


----------



## ToTheExtreme (Mar 9, 2010)

found my 6'5 wader special med light at the boat show for a great deal @ $90 and absolutely love it! lightweight and a great wading rod


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

I have a 6 5 wader special light and this may sound wierd but the light felt stiffer than the medium light lol


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony (Feb 6, 2007)

I have 2 HG40's and 2 others..I forget the model numbers...Best rods I have ever owned, great customer service...and they are made right here in TX, right off Lake Conroe.

I like the Med. action, they have the back bone needed for for big reds but still soft enough for small plastics and Trout!

Cant go wrong with CastAWay!
Tony


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Bought one mid-80'[email protected] 7'($100,) Mid-90's bought a T70[email protected] 6'5"- real nice plastics rod($175). Used a AS Titanium for few years and bought a Wader Sp. ML Skeleton 2 yrs. [email protected] 6'5". I love this rod for topwaters, plastics and plugs. Also, been known to spoon feed 'em with it. Great rods and local/USA. They stand behind them and replaced my T700 when I snapped it for $40 freight/all. Had a problem w/reel seat on Skeleton and owner where I bought it handed me a brand new one off rack...


----------

